# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) مساعدة :  ارجوكم اريد الفلاشة بتاع التابلت nextbook next761tdw  البورد m761TDW

## maane123

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني سعدوني ارجوكم اريد الفلاشة بتاع التابلت nextbook next761tdw  البورد m761TDW

----------

